# Fishing ban GTA downtown at waterfront



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Someone just passed this my way.

http://www.thestar.com/news/article...-by-sudden-fishing-ban-on-waterfront#comments

Just reading some of the comments and found this one.....



> On Whose Authority?
> It's bureaucracy gone wild! 6 people complain - 6 !!! and they weren't injured - they were slightly inconvienced. Who has the authority to change the rules based on the complaints of 6 people who can then negatively impact the enjoyment of fishing for hundreds or possibly thousands of other people? It's like the person who complained to the CRTC that she was offended by the Dire Straights song - Money for Nothing - 25 years after the song was released! And, the CRTC banned the song. I repeat the question, who gives bureaucrats this kind of authority? If some of my friends and I complained that we don't like red snow cones because of the possible clothing stains that could result if one of them were to spill on us - would red snow cones be banned? I guess so....


Also...



> Bit by bit my Toronto has been stolen from me
> A few complaints and fishing on the waterfront is off limits for anglers. "For instance, one elderly couple felt inconvenienced by someone casting a line while they were trying to walk past. In another, a rowboat got tangled up with a fishing line. No one has been hurt yet, said Dann." A few complaints over a few years. I'm disgusted. No consultation. I'm hoping that Paula Fletcher and council will succeed in turning this over-control of the waterfront and give the simple pleasure of shore fishing back to those who can't afford cottages and travel money. Stopping shore fishing because of a few complaints over years about nit-picking incidents smacks of over reaction of management officials who take themselves too seriously and have to find something to do to justify their over-paid jobs. The waterfront has been taken over from the ordinary citizen and handed to the elite. Hey Mr Ford - I'm a taxpayer - Give me back my waterfront - I just simply want to cast a line.
> 
> 16 Agree
> ...


I did a little googling and it appears 10acres is off limits to fishing. My google math may be off but googling I found that 1 acre equals 4.1km so..... 10 x 4.1 = 41km is off limits for fishing??? 

Yah 6 complaints and NO consultation in the area and just show up with ban signs. Fishermen I've seen tend to self enforce themselves if they see people polluting the waters, overfishing from the shore (ie. multi rods instead of the 1 rod per person), etc. Also fisherman I've met seem to be helpful in helping others out to enjoy the activities. Much like gun owners self enforce and also help others as well on the same parallel.

Grrr... seems like Toronto is slowly being stolen as one comment said.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So I'm heading downtown for the end of bike month this friday. So WTF can I fish then on my day off downtown then?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Didn't make it downtown today. Any waterfront or downtown people know or could spot and note the locations of the signs?

Also not sure but is there something in the books about when a sign is posted how many ft/meters from the sign (assuming 180 and not 360 degrees) the sign stated notice is in effect? For example like the fire hydrant signs say 'no parking 3 meters from hydrant' IIRC.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Fishing Ban in Toronto because of 6 complaints. Ridiculous knee jerk reaction!

Who are these idiot bureaucrats running & ruining our city?

No consultation?

Why do I pay taxes to employ someone to make stupid decisions like this without consulting me?

OK... and then they get stressed at work and go on sick leave and get paid! For 15 days a year! Another stupid decision! 

Oh... there's more!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

We should do a fishing protest


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

A ban was put in?! I thought they took it away?..... Ugh I hate these people at the wheel. I really do.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there even fish to fish downtown lol?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Is there even fish to fish downtown lol?


There is always fish to fish almost anywhere except a toxic pool of water.  That said, I'm not a serious fisher and just happy much like anyone in my shoes with easy sunfish to catch then release as they are ample and from what I've heard from some considered pests.

Not everyone has a lakefront retreat 2hrs drive north of the city. It is something fun for families or indiviuals to do inside the core while teaching kids how to fish.

I could be wrong on this comment here but I read something from The Star via a link in link in an article that the city errected the signs yet the area is IIRC privately owned and the owners said something about no ban has been emposed. I know I was confused when I read that a few weeks ago. I'll see if I can find that posting again.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That is what the city needs, one less outdoor activity to do without going north. Something that can get kids interested, outside and actually learn something about nature. :S


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> We should do a fishing protest


Who else is in on this? I think we should argue the 6 complaints over 3yrs ruling.

I'm still recovering from a Canada Day bake out (sunburned  ) ride but it seems after reading a link from the article above (link in link) it seems we're all being criminals in one way or another.

http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/municode/1184_608.pdf


> § 608-14. Tents and structures.
> Unless authorized by permit, no person shall place, install, attach or erect a temporary or
> permanent tent, structure or shelter at, in or to a park.


Yet while at Bluffers Parks I saw a lot of people people with full encolsed camping tents (Coleman ez-pop ups), kids enclosed tents, and those 'sun-shade' half dome tents. The cops were around doing flow control in the parking lots and I think they had some on patrol. What I'm just saying is if the cops did truly enforce the books there would have been some tickets written that day. I wonder what would happen to big box sales then of such items being pushed to the beach/park users to avoid the sun hmmm?

Anyways just venting a bit.

EDIT: Haha.. try reading the section about kites. WTF is going to measure out 25meters? Yet I saw some people trying to get a kite to lift like 8-10meters from the boat loading docks at BLuffers and the trees are around.


----------

